# Jojo villain battle royal.



## Haro (Jan 26, 2015)

Dio- With stand and gets a steam roller for shits and giggles. Also knifes.

Kars- Not novel version you newfag. He can also see and effect stands.

Kira- Stray cat allowed.

Diavolo- Both time powers allowed

Pucci- Only C moon, Via white snake sucking cock and made in heaven is broken as shit.

Funny Valentine- All forms of Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheep allowed.

Was gonna include part 8's villain but its more of a hint of who it is.

And yes the jojo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did a jojo fight fucking sue me. (Plz don't doh)

Also in character


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 26, 2015)

Can anyone on the list deal with Kars' immortality?


----------



## Haro (Jan 26, 2015)

SSBMonado said:


> Can anyone on the list deal with Kars' immortality?



Kira could and Funny could as well. I mean Kars is outclassed in every way by them all. I was just using him because who doesn't love Kars?


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty sure Dio could just Za Warudo their asses?


----------



## Monna (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Was gonna include part 8's villain but its more of a hint of who it is.


Does Jojolion have a villain yet? I'm about 10 chapters behind.


----------



## Haro (Jan 26, 2015)

Dio's time stop is over rated as fuck. Honestly Diavolo's time hax is way  better then his. Also Dio is arrogant as fuck. He just fucks with them while fighting.


----------



## Haro (Jan 26, 2015)

Jane Crocker said:


> Does Jojolion have a villain yet? I'm about 10 chapters behind.



All I know is that its a girl. Or thats what people are saying.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Dio's time stop is over rated as fuck. Honestly Diavolo's time hax is way  better then his.


it really isn't
diavolo's power lets him delete events that he doesn't like as well as perform feats that can be achieved within his own power 10 seconds forward as long as his stamina allows.
dio can timestop spam for 9 secs and  do wathever the shit he wants during this time.
battledome wise dio's hax is way better and can easily do things like damage stack his way against kars.(a feat diavolo will have more trouble to accomplish)


> Also Dio is arrogant as fuck. He just fucks with them while fighting.


this much is true,tho
on topic while valentine is too slow, i don't think he can be killed by any of his enemies while using love train


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2015)

Nobody can kill Funny Valentine due to Love Train and he can just camp out and make alternate versions of the other here who can kill them. If he gets stand stat scaling then shit gets way easier for him since D4C's stats are pretty amazing.

Dio beats pretty much everyone else, but C-moon makes it tough for him to get close enough to Pucci and C-moon can fuck over most people here with an inside-out punch. I'm not quite sure who'd take Pucci out in the end because most people here are close range stands and Pucci can walk on walls and shit while turning everything that gets close away and striking those who he lets close with C-moon's inversion.

Diavolo gets taken care of by Dio just fine, it was decided in another thread. Cars just can't do anything against hax stand users and probably gets wiped out by Kira who actually has a shot of using Bite the Dust on him which might make things interesting. Kira gets taken out by a timestop, but Diavolo could probably kill him by getting behind him with his time erase.


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2015)

Funny Valentine's stats are far behind the original universe's, he gets kinda screwed here.  Don't know if Love Train technically counts as a form of D4C, since it requires Lucy Steel+Ticket To Ride(I may have got those backwards).

It's going to come down to either Diavolo or Dio, and I honestly lean towards Diavolo due to precog.  As much as I dislike Diavolo as a character, King Crimson has some extremely impressive showings physically, and he isn't much for playing with his opponents like Dio.  Since this is IC, I'm giving it to Diavolo.

Although C-Moon is a major factor, too.  Depending on starting distance, he could possibly take it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2015)

manidk said:


> t's going to come down to either Diavolo or Dio, and I honestly lean towards Diavolo due to precog.  As much as I dislike Diavolo as a character, King Crimson has some extremely impressive showings physically, and he isn't much for playing with his opponents like Dio.  Since this is IC, I'm giving it to Diavolo.



If Dio timestops then Diavolo is pretty much dead and even if Diavolo time erases and gets behind him and gives him a punch like he did to Bruno it won't kill Dio and Dio can regen from it and use his time stop.


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm gonna have to go over the Dio/DIO fights again, I don't recall all of his regen feats.

Still leaning towards Diavolo in the meantime, especially since this is IC.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2015)

Ic dio is too "casual" imo
Diavolo likes to settle things asap 
so yeah, he would likely be cornered in a death flag more times than not.
Even more when dio has to choose between 4 characters while diavolo knows he is the most troublesome


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Ic dio is too "casual" imo
> Diavolo likes to settle things asap
> so yeah, he would likely be cornered in a death flag more times than not.
> Even more when dio has to choose between 4 characters while diavolo knows he is the most troublesome



He's not retarded though (he just likes fucking around when he knows he can, usually during timestops) and like I said even if he gets hit he can just timestop, counterattack, and then regen.

Also if this is in character then Pucci and Dio team up.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

Dio always fucks with his foes. Dio knew jotaro was a threat and instead of just breaking jotaros neck he picked up a  steam roller like a idiot. But he still created on of the hypes scenes in manga. Kira has good hax aswell. He can spam air bubbles and one touch and its over.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Dio always fucks with his foes. Dio knew jotaro was a threat and instead of just breaking jotaros neck he picked up a  steam roller like a idiot. But he still created on of the hypes scenes in manga. Kira has good hax aswell. He can spam air bubbles and one touch and its over.



I don't know what fight you were reading. The first thing Dio does is timestop and punch Jotaro which would kill a normal person but Jotaro survived due to Star Platinum moving in the frozen time, then he used the knife trick which should have killed him, and when he thought he was dead he listened for a heart beat and even when he didn't hear it he took a stop sign and was savvy enough to try to behead him from a distance. He didn't just try to smash him with steam rollers over and over again. That was him being hardcore and he would've killed him then, but Jotaro learned to timestop as well.

An example of him fucking around is him toying with Kakyoin's trump card, making Polnereff think he was crazy by putting him further back on the stairs, and causing random mayhem whilst fighting in the streets of Cairo.

Kira can do more than people give him credit for, but he's just outhaxed here and it's very hard for him to get close to Pucci due to C-moon, DIO due to timestop, Funny Valentine due to love train and Diavolo due to time erase. Though like I said he can use Bite the Dust on Kars since he's not a stand user which would be pretty interesting if done right.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't know what fight you were reading. The first thing Dio does is timestop and punch Jotaro which would kill a normal person but Jotaro survived due to Star Platinum moving in the frozen time, then he used the knife trick which should have killed him, and when he thought he was dead he listened for a heart beat and even when he didn't hear it he took a stop sign and was savvy enough to try to behead him from a distance. He didn't just try to smash him with steam rollers over and over again. That was him being hardcore and he would've killed him then, but Jotaro learned to timestop as well.
> 
> An example of him fucking around is him toying with Kakyoin's trump card, making Polnereff think he was crazy by putting him further back on the stairs, and causing random mayhem whilst fighting in the streets of Cairo.
> 
> Kira can do more than people give him credit for, but he's just outhaxed here and it's very hard for him to get close to Pucci due to C-moon, DIO due to timestop, Funny Valentine due to love train and Diavolo due to time erase. Though like I said he can use Bite the Dust on Kars since he's not a stand user which would be pretty interesting if done right.




Dio was fucking with jotaro for alot of the fight. This includes him gloating while throwing knives and taking his jolly time after polinarfe came to save jotaro. But thats not the point here. I agree Dio was way more serious with jotaro then he was with the rest of the crew and thats because he knew jotaro was the strongest. Dio doesn't know anyone here (With the exception of pucci) So chances are he will be all gloaty and shit. I gotta give this to diavolo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

In all of those cases Dio knew who he was up against. Do you remember what happened to Dire whom Dio didn't know? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Such a great page





He's not going to sit there and gloat while people try to kill him.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh my god this may be the first time someone has mentioned dire in anything ever. Dio was gloating the entire time while Jonathan was fighting him. Sam with kakyoin,polinarfe and Joseph. Dio is gilgamesh level's of arrogance.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

Dire died gloriously, is there a reason not to mention him?

Again, arrogant =/= retardation


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 27, 2015)

Ha
Haha
Hahahahahaha
Hahahahahahhahahahaah

No

Dio is nowhere near Gil's level in terms of arrogance.

^ (use bro) was superior to basically everyone in Stardust due to ZA WARUDO's Physical Stats+TimeStop Hax

He was dominating Jotaro for most of their fight and only really lost because Jotaro learned his own version of ZA WARUDO+Kakyoin told them The World's ability with his death. Had it not been for info+Jotaro unlocking his own timestop DIO would have murdered the shit out of him.  He's cocky, yeah, but he's not a fucking dumbass.

On Topic: This is really going to come down to either Diavolo or DIO in a CQC brawl.

If Kira's allowed to flex Killer Queen's Powers he could do some decent damage before Dio timestops and turns him to paste with damage stacking.

Diavolo's precog is going to help him out a shit ton here and KC's ability is broken enough to allow him to run wild when combined with his other stand ability. I can see him losing to DIO if DIO just goes for the kill right off the bat without really allowing him to do anything.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Jan 27, 2015)

I can see how C-Moon might survive awhile in this fight... but only by virtue of using gravity powers to keep everyone the fuck away from him. The moment Dio (or, for argument's sake, Diavolo) finishes everyone else off he'll just stop time and finish Pucci. C-Moon will get torn to pieces the second it enters the brawl proper.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

If kira got prep time (Considering he is the smartest jojo villain) Do you think he would fair better?


----------



## manidk (Jan 27, 2015)

Now that I think about it...

Wouldn't Dio and Pucci work together IC?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 27, 2015)

They would. Which means the other villains are completely screwed


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a area were they would fight each other. Sorry for not being specific.


----------



## bitethedust (Jan 27, 2015)

Valentine has the highest odds of winning this with Love Train. Otherwise he gets murked because lolSBRstats. After him it's either Dio or Diavolo (Dio has a better chance, since his vampire physiology allows him to spam timestops better than Diavolo can spam time-erasing).


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

Dio can't exactly spam time stop. His vampire abilities allow him to hole time stop longer. He could hold it for 9 seconds and jotaro who is easily super human could only hold it for 5 seconds. The recharge period is still the same which is like what 30 seconds?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Dio can't exactly spam time stop. His vampire abilities allow him to hole time stop longer. He could hold it for 9 seconds and jotaro who is easily super human could only hold it for 5 seconds. The recharge period is still the same which is like what 30 seconds?



I don't recall an actual recharge time, but if there was it's the length of the time stopped. Dio's done it plenty of times on top of the other without waiting quite that long, like with him fucking around with Polnareff. I don't think it's spammable either though. But you're right about him being a vampire being what affects the length of the stop, he actually managed 11 second though. 5 seconds is the max for a prime human stand user (like Diego and part 6 Jotaro), while Dio's continued to improve.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

True but it stopped at 11. Dio had to take breaks while fighting jotaro, Like after the steamroller battle dio couldn't use his time stop to counter jotaros. So there is a break period


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't recall an actual recharge time, but if there was it's the length of the time stopped. Dio's done it plenty of times on top of the other without waiting quite that long, like with him fucking around with Polnareff. I don't think it's spammable either though. But you're right about him being a vampire being what affects the length of the stop, he actually managed *11 second* though. 5 seconds is the max for a prime human stand user (like Diego and part 6 Jotaro), while Dio's continued to improve.


not really.
dio can only stop time for 9 seconds
the remaining 2 seconds were clearly performed by jotaro stopping time while in dio's timestop.
also yeah there is no charge time at all and if there is iike a sec tops, dio literally spammed it against polnareff, that mafia guy and hol horse


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

He used tine stop against hol horse once. He used it to fuck with them.  We also didn't know how long the time stop period was in between them. He was probably stopping time for 2-3 seconds. He was tired after using it for 7-9 seconds. There is about a 10-20 second delay period.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> not really.
> dio can only stop time for 9 seconds
> the remaining 2 seconds were clearly performed by jotaro stopping time while in dio's timestop.
> also yeah there is no charge time at all and if there is iike a sec tops, dio literally spammed it against polnareff, that mafia guy and hol horse



Why is that's what's used for the time stop barrage calc then?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why is that's what's used for the time stop barrage calc then?


no idea 

he clearly stops moving after 9 seconds


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> no idea
> 
> he clearly stops moving after 9 seconds



I always wondered but just went with it after a while.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

It doesn't change much tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> It doesn't change much tbh.



It changes quite a bit about the amount of DC Dio can put out even if it's still in the same general range of being country level.


----------



## Haro (Jan 27, 2015)

I know but the whole country thing doesn't really matter. A country level beatdown in a country level beat down. Know what i'm saying?


----------



## Haro (Jan 29, 2015)

How good is dio's regeneration again? I know he lost his body after Jonathan ripped apart is body with ripple but how all around good is it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> How good is dio's regeneration again? I know he lost his body after Jonathan ripped apart is body with ripple but how all around good is it?



It's high-mid regen, basically he can recover from being blown to bits. If you want an example, there's Straits who was blown to bits by Joseph's grenades and came back together just fine and another example which isn't shown is that even after being beaten by Jotaro at the end, he would've regenerated if they hadn't put his remains out in the sun. His durability is also enough that he can tank Star Platinum's hits a few times so I don't think Diavolo could one-shot him with King Crimson, even without the regen. Blood raises his regen speed though.


----------



## zTundra (Feb 3, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> His durability is also enough that he can tank Star Platinum's hits a few times so I don't think Diavolo could one-shot him with King Crimson, even without the regen. Blood raises his regen speed though.


Sorry for ressurecting the thread.

Actually, King Crimson could one shot DIO, yes. 

DIO's durability is E. What has he tanked from Star Platinum?

Punch to the chest: went through his body like it was butter.
Punch to the head: smashed his brain and disabled his legs.
Jotaro's punch barrage: completely wrecked him, if he hadn't landed near Joseph he would've died.

King Crimson one-shotted Abbacchio who has A durability. Star Platinum hasn't done anything in that level.
He also one-shotted Bruno who has D durability (Still better than DIO).
However, both of these guys didn't have regen, which is why they died.

Conclusion: if King Crimson connects with DIO's head (or his shin ), DIO is dead. Since this is IC, Diavolo would go for the chest and DIO would be able to survive, unless Diavolo knows his weak point is his head.

So yeah, it's pretty much a tie with whoever gets their hax off first winning.

Funny Valentine -  DEFINITELY affected by time even inside Love Train since he turned into a old man when hit by Ball Breaker. Also, stands don't work when time is frozen, so DIO MUDAMUDA's him to death. Diavolo probably wouldn't be able to get inside Love Train without getting ripped apart to bits in a multiversal vortex since he doesn't have D4C to protect him. (I could be wrong, but I think that D4C is what was maintaining Valentine's body in one piece inside Love Train).

Enrico Pucci - C-Moon doesn't work if time is frozen or doesn't exist. So yeah, one-shotted by either DIO or Diavolo.

Kira - Obliterated before he is able to bite the dust. And precog > mathematical skills and air bubbles. It would be really interesting if he gets to use Sheer Heart Attack, though. Only C-Moon would be able to stop it. Highly improbable he would do it, so yeah, dies either way.

Kars - Difficult question. Would've definitely die inside the vulcan if he didn't get out in time, since even the organic barriers he made where melting, but neither DIO or Diavolo can dish enough damage to obliterate his body and consciousness. Does his regen have any kind of limit? Like, regular pillar men and vampires had their regen stopped by ways of blowing their heads to bits. Like, could he be temporarily stopped if you blown him into tiny bits so he can't reform so fast?
Actually, does he even need something to regenerate, like some kind of nourishment? Or is it like Wolverine-level regen, works out of pure bullshitting?

There are 2 ways to stop him:
1 - D4C.
2 - DIO or Diavolo finds a vulcan and throws him inside there.

You know, it would be _really great_ if you specified location and wheter or not they have knowledge of their enemies.


----------



## Haro (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about lack of location, Its the  city Jotaro and Dio dueled in.


----------



## Haro (Feb 3, 2015)

Also thanks for reviving the thread lol


----------



## bitethedust (Feb 3, 2015)

zTundra said:


> Sorry for ressurecting the thread.
> 
> Actually, King Crimson could one shot DIO, yes.
> 
> ...



Well, according to one thread on the metadome...durability is kind of a duwang moment. It's meant to be something along the lines of "how long can X ability be used", instead of durability as in physical durability. Makes sense since later translations show it as "staying". The original thread had the OP actually showing the translation and all that jazz but I'm too lazy to search for it.


----------



## zTundra (Feb 3, 2015)

bitethedust said:


> Well, according to one thread on the metadome...durability is kind of a duwang moment. It's meant to be something along the lines of "how long can X ability be used", instead of durability as in physical durability. Makes sense since later translations show it as "staying". The original thread had the OP actually showing the translation and all that jazz but I'm too lazy to search for it.



Well, part 5's old translation and part 6's translation both use "Staying".

That doesn't make sense to me, though. There are things that point to Staying being related to actual durability and things that point in the other way. But this "how long can X ability be used" thing would mean it's just like a stamina rating.

Tusk is the only stand that gives any sense to the "how long can ability X be used" since it's stats change with each act - ACT 2 and ACT 3 have durability C and D, respectively. Compared to Tusk ACT 1, they do have a downside: nails shot with ACT 2 and ACT 3 take several minutes to grow back, while  nails shot with ACT 1 take only a few seconds.

BUT, Tusk ACT 4 has A durability yet nails shot with it still take several minutes AND you need to be on top of a fucking horse to use it - which would both shorten the time the ability is available.

I don't know, man. I have too much things that point me for durability and too little to point me for "staying".


----------



## JoJo (Feb 3, 2015)

zTundra said:


> Sorry for ressurecting the thread.
> 
> Actually, King Crimson could one shot DIO, yes.
> 
> ...


Nah, The World's durability is C, not E. It's likely higher after he became DIO, but we don't know exactly what it is since we never got the rating on it so it'd be a fallacy to say it's greater than C. 



> King Crimson one-shotted Abbacchio who has A durability. Star Platinum hasn't done anything in that level.
> He also one-shotted Bruno who has D durability (Still better than DIO).
> However, both of these guys didn't have regen, which is why they died.


I don't think the Stand Master ratings work like that. I'll just quote myself when I was speaking on DIO's The World rankings 


> I'm speaking as far as durability goes, does DIO's rank with durability coincide with the rank of another Stand User or not? That's what I was specifically talking about. Because, as far as I know and as far as it looks to me, it seems that a Stand's rank is based on the user themselves. Not in relation of Stand User X's power to Y's. Because if you look at the rankings, I think there are too many discrepancies between X and Y. To name 1 example, Diavolo. He is arguably the physically strongest Stand User, what other characters do in a barrage of attacks, he does in single stroke. Yet, both him and Jolyne are ranked A (hell, Heremes is an A ranked stand too when it comes to strength). Then, when we look at his durability, it's ranked at E, and if I remember correctly at all, any attack he took didn't completely fuck him up. Nor did trying to go physical with anyone show any sign of recoil onto him. Another example of this would Star Platinum: THE WORLD (after it underwent unspecified changes from Part 3 to Part 4), it went from A rank durability to E rank. I don't that it showed durability that low in any showing. That's why I think a Stand's stats is directly proportional relative to it's other stats, and on it's own user too. That's why I don't think you could scale Stand X's stats to Stand Y's stats in the same category. In fact, that may explain a few things such as DIO's lack of high durability despite showing that even he himself, the Stand User, took direct hits from several stands (i.e. he took he potentially peak Star Platinum's punch directly to head after being stabbed in the brain and survived, albeit he was fucked up pretty fucking bad. In another instance, he ripped through Joseph's Hermit Purple before the ripple could even get to him, and with nothing more than his finger he deflected several of Kakyoin's Emerald Splash's in an confined space at close range).



A stands stats might be relative to it's own and no one elses. Especially considering how far behind Part 7 is and they have ranks on par with the Phantom Blood universe. 



> Conclusion: if King Crimson connects with DIO's head (or his shin , DIO is dead. Since this is IC, Diavolo would go for the chest and DIO would be able to survive, unless Diavolo knows his weak point is his head.
> 
> So yeah, it's pretty much a tie with whoever gets their hax off first winning.


Yeah. I also think it depends on PIS and CIS too. If it's off, I'd root for DIO since once someone attacks him, he'll likely survive it, regen, and use The World and get them. Though, I'd give Diavolo some pretty high chances here too.



> Funny Valentine -  DEFINITELY affected by time even inside Love Train since he turned into a old man when hit by Ball Breaker. Also, stands don't work when time is frozen, so DIO MUDAMUDA's him to death. Diavolo probably wouldn't be able to get inside Love Train without getting ripped apart to bits in a multiversal vortex since he doesn't have D4C to protect him. (I could be wrong, but I think that D4C is what was maintaining Valentine's body in one piece inside Love Train).


Nah, it was affected by Ball Breaker because of Ball Breaker's mechanics. The variation of The Spin that Gyro used was the one that was used back in the middle ages, something that goes through armor and directly attacks the person. In this case, Love Train was the armor and Ball Breaker bypassed it and hit Funny.



> Enrico Pucci - C-Moon doesn't work if time is frozen or doesn't exist. So yeah, one-shotted by either DIO or Diavolo.


Enrico might actually be able to move within frozen time, he did it with MIH though. But that feat should apply retroactively to even his previous metamorphoses since what allowed him to do it was both his stand and having Dio "within him" (no homo). And that aspect should still reside in within him since he was shown with the Joestar birthmark while he had C-Moon.



> Kira - Obliterated before he is able to bite the dust. And precog > mathematical skills and air bubbles. It would be really interesting if he gets to use Sheer Heart Attack, though. Only C-Moon would be able to stop it. Highly improbable he would do it, so yeah, dies either way.


Nah, I don't think, esp if CIS and PIS are off. Kira was going toe to toe with Star Platinum and Crazy Diamond and he wasn't completely murked. Plus, his Stand Killer Queen ignores durability IIRC and he should disintegrate whoever he touches 




> Kars - Difficult question. Would've definitely die inside the vulcan if he didn't get out in time, since even the organic barriers he made where melting, but neither DIO or Diavolo can dish enough damage to obliterate his body and consciousness. Does his regen have any kind of limit? Like, regular pillar men and vampires had their regen stopped by ways of blowing their heads to bits. Like, could he be temporarily stopped if you blown him into tiny bits so he can't reform so fast?
> Actually, does he even need something to regenerate, like some kind of nourishment? Or is it like Wolverine-level regen, works out of pure bullshitting?


He could likely evolve to move within Time Stop/Skipped Time since his ability as the perfect being is literally perfection and it allows him to adapt reactive-ly. I dunno what's gonna happen with Kars here. 



> There are 2 ways to stop him:
> 1 - D4C.
> 2 - DIO or Diavolo finds a vulcan and throws him inside there.


Him meeting his clone from another world might work. Assuming his reactive adaption is at a such a high level might be NFL



> You know, it would be _really great_ if you specified location and wheter or not they have knowledge of their enemies.


That and whether PIS and CIS are on.


----------



## bitethedust (Feb 3, 2015)

zTundra said:


> Well, part 5's old translation and part 6's translation both use "Staying".
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me, though. There are things that point to Staying being related to actual durability and things that point in the other way. But this "how long can X ability be used" thing would mean it's just like a stamina rating.
> 
> ...





There's the thread, just so you ^ (use bro) actually believe that I'm not pulling a Lionel-tier "LOLTRANSLATIONS" trick.


----------



## Haro (Feb 4, 2015)

This got interesting fast


----------



## zTundra (Feb 4, 2015)

JoJo said:


> Nah, The World's durability is C, not E. It's likely higher after he became DIO, but we don't know exactly what it is since we never got the rating on it so it'd be a fallacy to say it's greater than C.



Actually, The World's durability was E, I don't know from what source people got that C from. I accept it, though. If I recall correctly I met the series in 2012 (Via The Animation) and DIO's durability was E until like, 1 month ago. Star Platinum's range was E, too. Probably someone decided that Stand Stats would be better if they were more subjective, since Star Platinum being a C range is only justified due too having Time Stop
 But anyway, DIO being a C changes little now that the consensus is that the Durability status means nothing.
You can't say it would be greater when he became DIO since, as far as I recall, Dio was already being called as DIO ever since he got his stand.



> A stands stats might be relative to it's own and no one elses. Especially considering how far behind Part 7 is and they have ranks on par with the Phantom Blood universe.



Part 7 and 8 rankings are a different issue, to me. Since it's a different universe with different mechanics, it would be quite fair to assume that Stand Stats are different. 



> Yeah. I also think it depends on PIS and CIS too. If it's off, I'd root for DIO since once someone attacks him, he'll likely survive it, regen, and use The World and get them. Though, I'd give Diavolo some pretty high chances here too.



I would root for Diavolo because of precog and because he is the most efficient of all here. When he intends to kill someone, he does it pretty much instantly. The only time where he toyed with someone was when he ambushed Bruno. HOWEVER if CIS is on, then Diavolo would spend more time hiding so that nobody sees his face than fighting.



> Nah, it was affected by Ball Breaker because of Ball Breaker's mechanics. The variation of The Spin that Gyro used was the one that was used back in the middle ages, something that goes through armor and directly attacks the person. In this case, Love Train was the armor and Ball Breaker bypassed it and hit Funny.



No, no no no, don't give me that kind of cheap bullshit. It's not something that "goes through armor and directly attacks the person". He used the Super Spin. Simple as that. Now, for the explanation part: the Super Spin involves riding a horse and using both the horse's strength and the user's natural strength, while blending the user's Golden Rectangle with the horse's rectangle to create a supremely powerful Spin. Without a stand, it's basically allows to throw a perfectly accurate and extremely powerful steel ball. Ball Breaker hit Funny Valentine because the Super Spin has infinite rotation and energy and can't be stopped by any means. 

And it didn't bypass Love Train. If you go back and read that shit right, you'll see that the steel ball got caught in love train and went from a perfect sphere to a ellipsoid, and due to the fact that ellipsoids don't have a perfect rotation, the Super Spin went from "Infinite rotation" to "Quite powerful rotation".  That's why Valentine survived and Gyro didn't.
And I said it before and I will say it again: STANDS DON'T WORK IN FROZEN TIME. LOVE TRAIN WON'T WORK WHEN DIO USES TIME STOP.



> Enrico might actually be able to move within frozen time, he did it with MIH though. But that feat should apply retroactively to even his previous metamorphoses since what allowed him to do it was both his stand and having Dio "within him" (no homo). And that aspect should still reside in within him since he was shown with the Joestar birthmark while he had C-Moon.


 
Made In Heaven has a chronokinectic ability, C-Moon doesn't. You're right, it was both his stand and Dio. But his stand at the time was MIH, not C-Moon. 



> Nah, I don't think, esp if CIS and PIS are off. Kira was going toe to toe with Star Platinum and Crazy Diamond and he wasn't completely murked. Plus, his Stand Killer Queen ignores durability IIRC and he should disintegrate whoever he touches


Wait, wait. I don't see how KQ would ignore durability, but I also can't see why it wouldn't. But anyway, that only applies if he directly touches his target. He can only do that to Valentine and Kars. Well, seems like we finally found someone who could kill Kars.
But, seriously, going toe to toe with Star Platinum is exaggerating.

Jotaro only fought Kira directly once, and after he was hit in the face by Sheer Heart Attack. Jotaro almost crippled him permanently.



> He could likely evolve to move within Time Stop/Skipped Time since his ability as the perfect being is literally perfection and it allows him to adapt reactive-ly. I dunno what's gonna happen with Kars here.


That's a AAA bullshit right there. 
1 - Kars has all the genetic data from all creatures that existed on Earth and can morph his body into any of them. He never truly showed reactive evolution. 
2 - Assuming he could evolve to move within time stop and skipped time is like assuming he could develop a fucking stand simply due to reactive evolution.
3 -  If Kars was capable of doing anything close to that, he wouldn't have turned into an asteroid. There are some things that he can't adapt to.
4 -  He can't adapt to Time Stop since his body doesn't work in frozen time. If his body doesn't even knows time was stopped, how can his cells adapt?
5 -  He can't adapt to Time Erase since his body can't adapt to something which never existed in first place.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't count Kars out. He can turn any part of it body into any creature. We know for a fact that size doesn't matter as he was able to turn feathers into gigantic octopus tentacles.

Hence, what is stopping Kars from pulling out thousands of strands of hair and dropping gigantic blue whales on top of everybody? Do they have the speed to dodge all of that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Don't count Kars out. He can turn any part of it body into any creature. We know for a fact that size doesn't matter as he was able to turn feathers into gigantic octopus tentacles.
> 
> Hence, what is stopping Kars from pulling out thousands of strands of hair and dropping gigantic blue whales on top of everybody? Do they have the speed to dodge all of that?



Most of them are faster or have hax that renders that useless like Time Erase which makes his actions seem like they never happened, Love Train won't let anything like that pass through, DIO can time stop and beat him down, and Pucci has C-Moon which repels things away from him with gravity. Killer Queen is pretty much perfect for getting rid of Kars as it transmutes him into a bomb.


----------



## Haro (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah kars was pretty much fauder in this fight


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 7, 2015)

Could other villain beat Stairway to Heaven, I wonder?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Could other villain beat Stairway to Heaven, I wonder?



Once it gets going time stops have trouble affecting it for long and time erases would only go so far. Likewise D4C just can't deal with it, but seeing how they'd interact would be interesting.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Most of them are faster or have hax that renders that useless like Time Erase which makes his actions seem like they never happened, Love Train won't let anything like that pass through, DIO can time stop and beat him down, and Pucci has C-Moon which repels things away from him with gravity. Killer Queen is pretty much perfect for getting rid of Kars as it transmutes him into a bomb.



If kars made an entire waterfall of whales that were extremely wide and tall, who could get past that? Killer Queen would get smashed, KC could erase 5 seconds, but what if the wave of whales was longer than 5 seconds? Dio could stop time, but I don't see how that would really help him. C-moon and D4C would survive, but I'm not sure about the other 3.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2015)

Badalight said:


> If kars made an entire waterfall of whales that were extremely wide and tall, who could get past that? Killer Queen would get smashed, KC could erase 5 seconds, but what if the wave of whales was longer than 5 seconds? Dio could stop time, but I don't see how that would really help him. C-moon and D4C would survive, but I'm not sure about the other 3.



Dio's timestop barrages are country level. He turns whales into paste. Killer Queen turns them all into bombs when they get close and they die. King Crimson rewinds to before this hypothetical waterfall of whales comes about and starts beating on Kars (might be hard for him due to lacking the DC to get rid of him for good, but there's a decent speed advantage.). King Crimson is 10 seconds btw.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Feb 9, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Could other villain beat Stairway to Heaven, I wonder?




Depends. Jotaro proved that Time Stop works on STH, as long as the TS is activated before the user gets blitzed. Given that Dio has a much longer TS time than Jotaro, if he survives one strike from STH or catches it off-guard (and doesn't fuck around, gloat, or hesitate like Jotaro did), he'll turn Pucci into fine red mist.

Edit: of course, since STH gets faster by the second, Dio probably wouldn't get TS off before getting blitzed in the later stages. Earlier on though, for example when STH fought Jolyne & Co.? Dio has a decent shot against STH at that point.


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dio's timestop barrages are country level. He turns whales into paste. Killer Queen turns them all into bombs when they get close and they die. King Crimson rewinds to before this hypothetical waterfall of whales comes about and starts beating on Kars (might be hard for him due to lacking the DC to get rid of him for good, but there's a decent speed advantage.). King Crimson is 10 seconds btw.



I always wanted to ask one thing about King Crimson: during it's time erase, it erases ALL effects that occur in the next 10 seconds.

If someone dropped a atomic bomb on Diavolo, and he used his time erase, wouldn't he erase the moment when the bomb hit the ground and explode, technically erasing the existence of the bomb itself?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2015)

zTundra said:


> I always wanted to ask one thing about King Crimson: during it's time erase, it erases ALL effects that occur in the next 10 seconds.
> 
> If someone dropped a atomic bomb on Diavolo, and he used his time erase, wouldn't he erase the moment when the bomb hit the ground and explode, technically erasing the existence of the bomb itself?


nah.
diavolo clearly can only erase events not beings.
if anything he would make the nuke phase the ground and explode inside it.
just like how the bullets he erased just phased through him


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> nah.
> diavolo clearly can only erase events not beings.
> if anything he would make the nuke phase the ground and explode inside it.
> just like how the bullets he erased just phased through him



I thought so, too. But if he activated it at the moment the bomb hit the ground, it would work differently.

For example, when he was fighting Bruno, and it showed the effects of time skip on the crew outside the church, it didn't work like that.
Remember the two cats? The ones that Giorno noticed misterously "teleporting"? They left marks of their paws all over Giorno and the ground.

Remember KC's power's explanation: he drags point T2 in the time stream all the way back to point T1. He erases everything that happened in the timeframe, but leaves the results. 
The bomb was going to hit the ground sometime and explode. Technically he would fast foward to after the bomb exploded, but there wouldn't be any damage done nor there would be any bomb.

But the bomb exploding during the time erase would also mean that the explosion would be nullified and after the time erase the bomb would still be there.

Oh, damn. FUCK KING CRIMSON. I'LL NEVER TRY TO MAKE SENSE OUT OF THAT FUCKER'S POWERS. 



So yeah, the bomb just explodes underground. Case closed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not really that complicated. He has procog and can do w/e he wants within 10 seconds and after the 10 the time between the start and end of it is erased and nothing that happened in those 10 seconds ever happened. With it Diavolo can do shit like position himself. I had more trouble understanding other stands.


----------



## Haro (Feb 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not really that complicated. He has procog and can do w/e he wants within 10 seconds and after the 10 the time between the start and end of it is erased and nothing that happened in those 10 seconds ever happened. With it Diavolo can do shit like position himself. I had more trouble understanding other stands.


The power is fairly confusing itself. Araki could have made it way simpler. It felt like Araki was just letting it do what ever the plot
 needed because of how confusing it was.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> The power is fairly confusing itself. Araki could have made it way simpler. It felt like Araki was just letting it do what ever the plot
> needed because of how confusing it was.



The battle I had the most trouble following was the Civil War one and SCR was kind of confusing until they got through the fight. Baby Face was too overly complicated for what was done with it as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The battle I had the most trouble following was the *Civil War* one and SCR was kind of confusing until they got through the fight. Baby Face was too overly complicated for what was done with it as well.


this.
i still barely understand what happened there.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> this.
> i still barely understand what happened there.



Yeah that fight was one big clusterfuck and yet Johnny got Act 3, sees Jesus, and it was meant to have character development or something because they got over their guilt


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> this.
> i still barely understand what happened there.



Am I the only one who didn't think it was that confusing?

To be fair, I think that the 2 most confusing things in Part 7 were bait-boy and Ringo Roadgain.


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not really that complicated. He has procog and can do w/e he wants within 10 seconds and after the 10 the time between the start and end of it is erased and nothing that happened in those 10 seconds ever happened. With it Diavolo can do shit like position himself. I had more trouble understanding other stands.



Yeah, I know that. KC is fairly simple, but if you try to exploit it like I did it quickly becomes a shitstorm of paradoxal ideas.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2015)

zTundra said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think it was that confusing?
> 
> To be fair, I think that the 2 most confusing things in Part 7 were bait-boy and Ringo Roadgain.



I don't know who bait-boy is offhand and Ringo's thing was being manly as fuck and rewinding time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2015)

zTundra said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think it was that confusing?
> 
> To be fair, I think that the 2 most confusing things in Part 7 were bait-boy and Ringo Roadgain.


how come you not understand ringo ? 
at worst you can talk about his clock being or not a trigger for his powers.
no idea who is balt boy


----------



## zTundra (Feb 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't know who bait-boy is offhand and Ringo's thing was being manly as fuck and rewinding time.



Bait-boy = hook kid.

The one who summoned hooks out of nowhere? Remember?

And I don't have trouble understanding Ringo's powers, just that all the "OH SHIT JOHNNY WE'RE WALKING IN CIRCLES" thing was a bit troublesome to understand.

But anyway, I've never had real trouble to understand a stand. The one who confused me the most in the whole series was SCR and it wasn't even because of his power, it was because "WHERE THE FUCK IS DIAVOLO" and "HOW THE FUCK DO WE SWITCH CORPSES BACK? WHY THE FUCK IS POLNAREFF INSIDE THE TURTLE? WRYYYYYYYY".


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The battle I had the most trouble following was the Civil War one and SCR was kind of confusing until they got through the fight. Baby Face was too overly complicated for what was done with it as well.



Baby face is the worst fucking fight in the entire series


----------

